

Show HN: Skype calling sucks, so we made this to talk with our offshore team - chintan
http://callusbob.com/

======
skym
I've found that one of the hardest and most important things about launching a
startup is instilling trust in new visitors to your site. That's hard to do
when you are using a logo from a discount furniture company.

------
chintan
Hey guys, We use this daily at work and also for personal use. Let me know if
you are interested in using this service. We want to see if there is any
market for such a tool. Thanks.

~~~
saxinnyc
this does seem useful. we have a dev team that is international and it is
quite a challenge to bring them all on a call on Skype at times.

------
n2j3
This works like magic. Wonder if there's a hidden cost or something. Too good
to be true (Just phoned my sis in the UK and me mom on a greek cellphone!)

------
devendralaulkar
Seems interesting. I would use this for around around half of my conference
calls - especially the ones that don't involve any screen sharing.

